# Xtant M series questions



## Aethro (8 mo ago)

Hello , I recently installed a system in my Lancer Evolution using 2 Xtant M series amps 404m and 202m.
The balance line input voltage setting has me stumped. Is this setting supposed to have 2 inputs on a 3 conductor cable? The rca grounds to chassis at the deck so it should only have one signal wire to the amp and be disabled correct ? With it set how it seemingly should be there is horrid alternator wine coming through the speakers.
On the Xtant BLM modules for the older amps it says they serve 2 functions, to remove ground loop noise (my problem) and serve as I high level input , while in the M series manual it just says I can case damage to your deck when set wrong .

Can someone explain what they have going on it there, also there is some poping sound when things first turn on , and when I shut the car off for some reason the front left speaker Keeps playing at a slightly raised volume for 2 seconds, any ideas what that might be ? I have no problem replacing components if I need to.


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

I’m trying to follow along with the post but in short I had two inputs going to my 603x and 302a when running in balanced mode on my TSX. Soldered on RCA’s and plugged them in directly to the inputs on amp.


----------



## Aethro (8 mo ago)

Bchester6 said:


> I’m trying to follow along with the post but in short I had two inputs going to my 603x and 302a when running in balanced mode on my TSX. Soldered on RCA’s and plugged them in directly to the inputs on amp.


each input having a separate waveform I presume ?
they also function as a high level input if you where to solder the speaker leads from the deck to rca and plug those in with the proper input gain set correct ?


----------



## Aethro (8 mo ago)

When set in balance mode the ground loop problem vanishes but it’s the sound quality is bad, which makes sense I guess due to an incomplete waveform?I had Rockford punch also old school 90s amps before the extant and didn’t have any wine from the speakers I think those switch between balance and unbalanced automatically


----------

